# Question on cablecard/TA from Premiere to Bolt



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am going to purchase a Bolt in a few days to replace my Premiere.

Can I just unplug the cablecard/tuning from the Premiere and connect them to the bolt?

Or are there other steps involved?

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Nearly 100% certain you will need to contact your cable company and at least have it repaired (might need to unpair it first or worst case need a new card). But you should post your provider and if you have any premium stations to get a better answer.


----------



## bodosom (Apr 28, 2002)

You'll have to contact your provider to "pair" the cablecard to the new TiVo. The tuning adapter can just be moved. The good CC support people will direct you to check an inclusive set of channels but when I moved my card from a Premier to the Bolt it took two calls because I didn't check "all" the premium channels first time. I discovered that while they all worked some were in standard definition.


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

I moved from a Premier to a Bolt and I had to call my cable company to pair the card with the new box. It took about 10 or so minutes once I gave them the info. Took about 15 minutes. I do not need a tuning adapter with my system.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have TWC in Cleveland, Ohio.

I am having an issue now with my Premiere's where sometimes it either records or changes channels that I don't have.

Has that been resolved with Bolt? Can it automatically tell which channels I have and don't have?


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

If setup correctly the TiVo will only record from channels that are checked in your channel list. Check your channel list and select only the channel you recieve. Also when viewing the channel guide make sure you have selected the option to view only channels you receive and NOT all channels.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

Is that a new feature? Or is that on the premiere also? I don't remember that in the premiere setup.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

The channel list has always been there, its not part of the setup. You need to edit the list after setup. TiVo does not know what channels you subscripbe to .

Setup==>Channels==>Channel list.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

worachj said:


> The channel list has always been there, its not part of the setup. You need to edit the list after setup. TiVo does not know what channels you subscripbe to .
> 
> Setup==>Channels==>Channel list.


\\

That's my question. So you have to manually remove the channels you don't get?

That would take forever in my list. I was hoping that it would detect that automatically.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

atomarchio said:


> \\
> 
> That's my question. So you have to manually remove the channels you don't get?
> 
> That would take forever in my list. I was hoping that it would detect that automatically.


That's correct you have to manually remove them, no easy way around it.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> \\
> 
> That's my question. So you have to manually remove the channels you don't get?
> 
> That would take forever in my list. I was hoping that it would detect that automatically.


I guess that depends on your cable feed since only the channels I pay for became enabled when I paired my card. Note: if you select "All" in the guide channels option "A", it will show all channels your feed could supply, including those you don't pay for. Don't do that.

Only time I used my Channel List was to remove all the SD mirror channels and those I will never watch. Favorites, those with thumbs up, got me down to 18 on my guide. It sucks that I pay for 200+.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I have TWC in Cleveland but I only have basic Digital cable. I can select my cable system during setup. However, the convenience ends there.

Since I don't have premium cable and the other packages, I'd have to manually find all of those numbers and then remove them.

I gave up on that because it would take forever.

Bummer, they have not figured that out by now...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> \\
> 
> That's my question. So you have to manually remove the channels you don't get?
> 
> That would take forever in my list. I was hoping that it would detect that automatically.


It only takes a few minutes with hundreds of channels. We have many hundreds of channels on FiOS. I uncheck hundreds of SD channels, music channels and Spanish tier channels. It doesn't take long at all. Literally a few minutes.


----------



## atomarchio (Sep 24, 2006)

I am looking at it now there are channels from 1 to 2000

Then I have to know which channels I do have and which channels I don't have.

this would take me hours. No way a few minutes since you have to go one by one


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

worachj said:


> That's correct you have to manually remove them, no easy way around it.


This is not _easy_, but is a SLIGHT workaround to make the process slightly faster...

The key thing is: In the Tivo UI, LEFT always (or at least almost always) takes you back to whichever screen you were previously at (which includes things like Comcast on Demand too!).

1) Go into the channel setup screen and navigate to a number range you want to investigate
2) hit LIVE TV
3) channel up/down or type a number to get to a channel and wait until you see the channel shown or the error message saying you don't get it
4) LEFT 
-> Now you are in the channel setup screen again.. you can check/uncheck channels here
5) navigate to another channel range
6) hit LIVE TV
7) go to step 3

so basically, you're going between the channel setup screens and LIVE TV, which slightly makes it faster.

Yes, there should IMHO be a window in the channel setup screen that shows you THAT channel you are currently on (optionally? Since it would slow things down)..

ALSO, if you know you're only going to change a _few_ channels, you could instead:
1) go to the specific channel #
2) hit GUIDE
3) arrow left to the channel #
4) hit the select button
5) pick 'remove from channel list' or whatever it says

At this point the guide does NOT refresh for me the vast vast majority of the time (I'd call that a bug), but the next time you bring it up, it won't have that channel in it.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atomarchio said:


> I am looking at it now there are channels from 1 to 2000
> 
> Then I have to know which channels I do have and which channels I don't have.
> 
> this would take me hours. No way a few minutes since you have to go one by one


I can uncheck five or six channels every second. It goes by very fast. I have to do this every time I set up a box. I've done it many times. At least half a dozen times with Bolts. And it is even faster doing it on a Bolt than previous TiVos.

On FiOS it's easy since all the HD channels are grouped together. AS well as all the local sub channels, and all the premium HD pay channels. So it's only a range between 445 and 931 that I have checked. And everything under 445 and everything from 932 to 1981 is unchecked. Again it is very fast. I timed it for this post. I can easily uncheck 5 or 6 channels every second.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

atomarchio said:


> I am looking at it now there are channels from 1 to 2000
> 
> Then I have to know which channels I do have and which channels I don't have.
> 
> this would take me hours. No way a few minutes since you have to go one by one


I always amazed by TWC. When I got my cable, it came with a folder describing all the channels I would get. This channel list is also on-line, along with the prices for various services, grouped by "tiers" with the price for each tier. It's about as complicated as ordering dinner from a menu.

2000 channels? I'd bet that if you select the "A" option on the guide and then "My Channels", you will not have 2000 entries. Only the enabled channels will show in the guide. Then, in the guide you can move left, give a thumbs up to the ones you want, then change the "A" option to "Favorites".

Another advantage to only using Favorites is that new channels do not show up in the guide. You will still get the mail though.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Yep, even though the highest channel number may be around 2000, you likely only have about 700 actual channels. As others have said, you really only need to understand the groupings and reference whatever document has the channels you actually get. I maintain my own spreadsheet so I can easily filter and sort. You can also take pictures of the channel list editing screens as you go, in case you ever need to do it again. That's what I did when I went from Windows Media Center to Tivo. Then it only took me about 5 minutes to filter my channels on my new Tivo.


----------



## wscottcross (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah, It seems like it would be a long process, but it doesn't take that long. I disable ALL SD channels (everything below 1000) except the Music Choice channels (400-450). Then all I have to do is find the few HD channels I don't get. Takes me a total of 5-6 minutes. I'm sure your provider has a list of what channels you get for your subscription tier.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

You can also turn off channels right from the grid guide which makes it super simple when you don't know if you get a channel or not. So the easiest way would be to uncheck all the things you are sure you don't get from the Channel list in the menu, then go to the grid guide to tune stations you aren't sure about. When you find a channel you don't get go left in the grid guide and hit select, it will ask if you want to disable that channel.


----------

